# Man Killed By Tank Exploding



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone heard any other details on the St. Petersburg diver killed by his tank exploding?


http://www2.tbo.com/news/breaking-n...man-dies-after-scuba-tank-explodes-ar-256967/


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Odd, I would expect a burst disk to do its thing before this would happen. Walter Kidde or pre-88 Luxfer?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

"They said Vanhorn was carrying the tank to a car, getting ready for a scuba diving trip, when the tank went off, Granata said."

When the tank went off, how does a tank just go off?
It seems really wierd that it would explode when he was still in the house, it's not like he even made it out to the warmer temp's that could cause expansion.

Feel bad for the guy either way.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Usually metal fatigue. the burst disk is only for overfill protection.


----------

